# Ikazuchi restock



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2017)

Just finally got these back in stock today...

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/ikazuchi


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice Jon, different handle? Love those thin AS core blades.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2017)

same handles as before


----------

